# This is what I'm making for Boxing Day lunch



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2005)

Courtesy of a recipe card from a local supermarket.

*Honey and Hoi Sin glazed gammon*

Unsmoked gammon joint, about 4kg
1 large onion, quartered
2 carrots, halved
2 sticks celery, halved lengthways
4 cardamom pods, lightly crushed
1 red chilli, halved lengthways
1 bay leaf
2 star anise

*For the glaze*
3 tbsp hoi-sin sauce
2 tbsp set honey
2 tbsp dry mustard powder

Place the gammon in a large pan, keeping the string on to hold the joint together. Add the onion, carrots, celery, cardamom pods, chilli, bay leaf and star anise. Cover with cold water, bring slowly to the boil then put on the lid. Simmer for 3 hours, adding boiling water from the kettle as needed.
Allow the gammon to cool slightly for half an hour in the cooking liquid then place on a board. Reserve the stock and pat the joint dry with kitchen paper. Carefully remove the string, peel away and discard the skin, leaving a layer of fat underneath. 
Preheat the oven to 220°C, Gas mark 7 and place the gammon in a roasting tin.
Mix the glaze ingredients to form a thick paste, and spread over the joint. Using the tip of a knife, score the fat with parallel lines, first in one direction, then another to form diamonds. Roast the joint for 20-25 minutes until evenly browned. Rest the joint for about 10 minutes before carving into thin slices.


----------



## licia (Dec 21, 2005)

I've never heard of gammon. What is it?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 21, 2005)

It refers to a certain cut of pork leg meat (I think!) - so it's a type of ham....   again, I buy ham or gammon joints interchangeably.


----------

